
Alibaba’s Jack Ma is a Communist Party member, China state paper reveals - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/27/alibaba-founder-jack-ma-is-a-communist-party-member-china-state-media.html
======
ElBarto
I would have been more surprised if they had announced that he was not.

People try to create buzz and headlines, but should start by explaining how
the Chinese system works... Which is less sensational.

